# Calm grunting?



## Gaudia (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi guys! I rescued two baby pigeons some time ago, and as a New pigeon owner, I, of course, have some questions. One of them is very friendly and tame. He (I guess he's a he) really likes to sit on my shoulders. Often, he makes this grunting sound? Some say it's a warning signal, but his body language doesn't match up. He cuddles on my shoulder and then grunts. To me, it's seems like he wants to "talk". Why could this be? 
Another question : sometimes when my boyfriend goes over to him to pet him, he "attacks". He snaps aggressively after his hand. I guess he wants to be alone? 
Please help me understand my little love


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our pigeons have always preferred one of us and shown aggression to the other.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

My two do this as well. Wiggles is a big talker, and you get to know what he wants by his sounds. He makes the soft grunt coo that he only does when he is cuddling and is very content. If someone tries to take him from me when he is like this he screeches and bites. Puddles is talkative but she makes almost a purring sound (I know that sounds strange!) when she is jealous and wants her cuddle time. Both will coo roo the standard sound when they think they are going to get a treat or when they know they are going to have free time around the house. Like cwebster said they tend to have a favorite person. I totally agree with that. Your birds trust you because they know you, you feed and care for them. The don't know your boyfriend as well so they nip. My birds will nip new people as well if they are trying to take them from me, or if they are loud or make quick movements. They have always had to get to know the new person a few times before they would let them touch them. The longer you have them the more you will get to know what their individual sounds mean.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Normal behavior especially from the males pigeons. They are very territorial in their "domain". I have pigeons that I have that love me to death when in the open aviary and will fly on me. If I put my hand in their "private" night quarters, they will wing slap and peck. They do love me and you have no worries. If they were afraid of you, they would not do it!


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

wiggles and puddles said:


> Puddles is talkative but she makes almost a purring sound (I know that sounds strange!)...


My first pigeon had something like that. It wasn't a vocal noise, but a sort of body shake that must have been rattling her little bones to make that (very audible!) cat's purr... I wish that I had recorded it before she died. It would be great to have on hand because, as you know, it's difficult to explain.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Victor said:


> If they were afraid of you, they would not do it!


Well spoken. My hen attacks everyone because she's not human bonded. But she only does that with hands near her space. When we take her to another room, or outside, she sticks close and is all cuddles.


----------

